# Merkur ES



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

I searched the threads and didn't come up with any great discussions, so I'm hoping to get one going. 

I'm looking into the purchase of a Graco Merkur 15:1 ES for shop spraying of waterborne lacquers and maybe some acrylic enamels. 

I am currently using a Graco FP395 for both in shop and field finishing with great results; however, we have been ramping up our prefinish side of business and are getting tired of listening to the compressor run non-stop. 

I'm interested in any thoughts, advice, or observations from the folks running this or similar set ups 

Respectfully,
Brian


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Well I don't know ANYTHING about either of the machines that you mentioned, but I worked for a shop a few years ago that kept there compressor for the conventional sprayer in a different insulated room. My theory, don't mess with what works. If that setup is working abd making you money, maybe move the compressor into a different area, and insulate the walls.


----------



## hansk1112 (Feb 2, 2015)

CustomDesignCoatings said:


> I am currently using a Graco FP395 for both in shop and field finishing with great results; however, we have been ramping up our prefinish side of business and are getting tired of listening to the compressor run non-stop.


Check this out.... Saw a Graco Finishpro 2nd gen at a pro show last Fall. Compressor shuts on & off w/gun trigger. Pretty sweet! Maybe upgrade?

http://youtu.be/LRQhUlcswQ4?


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

I just updated from the old finishPro 395 to the 395 FinishPro II and it's a great it has the smart comp activate buy the gun what that do is when you pull the trigger the compressor start as soon as you release the trigger the compressor stop. Also the new 395 FinishPro II come with Flat tip conversion kit included it adds a great value to this sprayer.


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

I would have thought someone would have already mounted a Merkur ES on a wheeled cart + compressor and had it in the field painting cabinets. 

OP; they also have a 30:1 model which sprays thicker materials. 
I feel like I would prefer this over a Finishpro2 (I previously owned a FP1)

By the way they both use the G15/G40 Gun.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I mounted a CA tech on a cart. But I just take a compressor along. They sell a cart mounted pump and compressor unit as well.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Dean V do you run the Cougar or Bobcat with your CA Tech?


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

So, I asked this in Jeff's thread. 
Could you buy a G40 gun and hook it up to a regular pump and a compressor?


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Bender said:


> So, I asked this in Jeff's thread.
> Could you buy a G40 gun and hook it up to a regular pump and a compressor?


I would like to know the answer to this one too. Very interesting idea.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Given that the gun is basically made for the high pressures of an airless with the addition of air supply intake and porting, I don't see why it wouldn't work. Unless, the fittings are unique to an AAA, and can't be changed.

However, I'm not certain the air ports on a G40 are designed to process air like a conventional gun does. Particular, at higher air pressures.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Jmayspaint said:


> I would like to know the answer to this one too. Very interesting idea.


I showed my set up last year in the thread "Are you doing Exteriors. I showed my Airlessco 690 with my Emglo VHP compressor. It's 200 psi oiless. It has a ceramic piston air cooled. I hook up moisture & air separators to outlet and away I go.


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

Bender said:


> So, I asked this in Jeff's thread.
> Could you buy a G40 gun and hook it up to a regular pump and a compressor?


 
Why not? In my head I'm thinking "G40 /G15 gun" right, so Graco uses that same gun in so many different pumps/packages ( check out their website). Why couldn't you built your own package around this gun. 

Now, Would it be practical? No, I don't believe so. You are basically building an AAA like the Finishpro2. So why built one that can potentially give you a headache/ then buying one that was already put together for you?. 

The finishpro395 uses a regular good ol 395 airless pump, with a compressor attached to it, a G40 gun and its mounted on wheels. 

I have no real idea if it would work or not, just thinking out loud here.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Bender said:


> Could you buy a G40 gun and hook it up to a regular pump and a compressor?


Yeah. but I was using a porter cable compressor and is noisy as hell.


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

DeanV said:


> I mounted a CA tech on a cart. But I just take a compressor along. They sell a cart mounted pump and compressor unit as well.


The H2o models?(which one) those look awesome. Would you say you can spray BM advance without thinning it? what compressor do you use to take around job sites?.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

robladd said:


> Dean V do you run the Cougar or Bobcat with your CA Tech?


It came with a cougar gun, but I moved the cougar to my finish pro 395. So, the CA Tech 14:1 has a bobcat now.



CApainter said:


> Given that the gun is basically made for the high pressures of an airless with the addition of air supply intake and porting, I don't see why it wouldn't work. Unless, the fittings are unique to an AAA, and can't be changed.
> 
> However, I'm not certain the air ports on a G40 are designed to process air like a conventional gun does. Particular, at higher air pressures.


The angles and style of the original g40 gun are far different than a traditional air assisted airless guns. I do not think it puts out near the air of a regular AAA gun. 



Gotdibz said:


> The H2o models?(which one) those look awesome. Would you say you can spray BM advance without thinning it? what compressor do you use to take around job sites?.


I have the regular 14:1, but I have added the larger lines and I have a larger pickup tube to put on as well, but I could not get the original pickup tube off easily, so I left it alone for now.

I use it with a 18 gallon DeWalt wheelbarrel style 110/220 dual volatage compressor. It it the largest portable compressor (by cfm) that I could find when I bought it. I recently picked up a makita big bore 5200 for when I use it offsite if needed.

I only spray WB clears through my AAA 14:1. It could handle wb solid lacquers as well. I suspect that regular paint enamels may need a little thinning or the next size up in pumps, but that is just a guess. I have adding a solid color ca tech AAA pump to the list. The larger sizes though would need more air than a small compressor can provide, so I will stick with the 14:1.


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

DeanV said:


> It came with a cougar gun, but I moved the cougar to my finish pro 395. So, the CA Tech 14:1 has a bobcat now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Great info thanks for the input. 

Waterborne pigmented lacquers aren't that thick when compared to enamels. I've sprayed some Target Coatings WB lacquers (white, raven black). Like you said I'm sure with some thinning, enamels would work. 

The compressor thing is always the problem, you really have to find a compressor with enough cfm's. That Makita big bore looks like a little beast.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Here is a chart for air consumption. It will help figure out compressor size needed for these things.

Also, it probably illustrates why the finish pros seem to rely on the airless portion more than the air assisted. Only so much compressor can fit on those.


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

I would like to purchase(near future) either;

A. Merkur ES / CA Tech / Kremlin 

or

B. FinishproII 395 

I just need to figure out my needs.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

Gotdibz said:


> I would like to purchase(near future) either;
> 
> A. Merkur ES / CA Tech / Kremlin
> 
> ...


Having sprayed with both air driven and electric pumps. I find it easier to dial in my material & air pressures with air driven models. Electric pressure control can be touchy. A tiny turn on the knob and your jumping 350-500 psi.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

I just spoke to my rep to ask Graco guy to bring one with him tomorrow so I can give it a try 
Merkur ES 30:1 model.
It seem to me that I can't stop buying stuff. Driving my wife and my guys crazy talking about equipments


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> I just spoke to my rep to ask Graco guy to bring one with him tomorrow so I can give it a try
> Merkur ES 30:1 model.
> It seem to me that I can't stop buying stuff. Driving my wife and my guys crazy talking about equipments


That's awesome! keep us in the loop!. 

30:1 is what I was looking at also, I think you could spray all kinds of materials with that. 

ask the graco guy if they're planning to offer the merkur ES with a wheeled cart package, as they current don't.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Oh yeah I will ask him a lot of questions. I need the wheeled cart package.
I will keep you posted.


----------



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses to date. After looking into it more and talking with my Graco Rep, I made the decision to purchase one. It should arrive this Thursday and I will post more once I have it set up and running. I hope to dial it in this weekend. 

Graco says you need a compressor that can do a minimum of 4 scfm at 100 psi to effectively run the pump but I think I will purchase a larger compressor. 

A interesting side note about Merkur's. They are made to order so this pump was made knowing it was coming to me, which I find kind of cool.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

I checked the Merkur ES 30:1 model it's a great sprayer, the size of the unite is smaller than any electric sprayer out there very simple machine with great power the spray finish is superb the atomization is better than the 395 FinishPro II specially in WB Lacquer.
The only down size is the compressor size need a 9 cfm 90 psi.
The Merkur ES does not come with wheeled cart, but it is small enough to cary.


----------



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

After a 2 week back order from Graco, I should have my pump by Thursday. 

Talking with Graco tech supper it about what I would be spraying and common pressures needed, we determined that a air compressor capable of producing a min of 10cfm @ 100psi would be the best for my setup. I purchased a Quincy single stage compressor with a 60 gallon tank which will produce 12.4cfm @ 100psi. I ran RapidAir air lines through the shop which will be nice to have the additional hookups for blowers or air tools. 

We have a large rooms worth of T&G carsiding in the shop that we whitewashed that I will be shooting with Kem Aqua sealer followed up with Kem Aqua mid rub lacquer. Excited to see the finish was can produce once dialed in.


----------

